# In the West, Salludon has much lower SMV than people here think



## jahsuuu (Feb 25, 2022)

People here don’t realise how important pheno is. Pheno is everything. It’s the first thing people see when they look at you, and @Salludon looks 100% ethnic. White girls don’t want ethnic guys.
I’ve done multiple experiments with Salludon on Tinder and Hinge and he got NOTHING after 24 hours. I know people are going to say that there were Tinder experiments done with Salludon and he got lots of matches, but the pics that were used have heavy filter which frauds his pheno into med passing. This is completely retarded. Why would you do a tinder experiment with someone to judge their SMV, and then fraud the most important thing about them? That’s like doing a tinder experiment with a user here and then using face app morphs for their pics. With my experiments I used pics of him in natural light, particularly these pics.


















This is his real pheno. This is what he looks like in real life. Not the other filtermaxxed selfies that were used before. Try it for yourself. You would be lucky to get even one match in 24 hours if you live in an area with mostly white girls, because he looks ethnic. Of course, if you fraud his pheno by using filtermaxxed selfies and a white name like Alex or med name like Lorenzo, you’ll get different results, but that’s not the real salludon. Anybody can face app their pics and fraud their way into a date, but what’s the point of that. And I’m not a Salludon hater, regardless of how he achieved his results, he’s extremely good looking with top tier bones, and he mogs 99% of ethnics. My point is, as I said before, bones can’t compensate for ethnic failo.


Tagging from other thread @VicMackey @Pakicel


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 25, 2022)

This is racist


----------



## sub5inchcel (Feb 25, 2022)

pheno is cope


----------



## 5ft1 (Feb 25, 2022)

There were already tinder experiments done with Sally years ago and iirc he did well


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Feb 25, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> There were already tinder experiments done with Sally years ago and iirc he did well


weren't they in canada


----------



## jahsuuu (Feb 25, 2022)

sub5inchcel said:


> pheno is cope


Sub5IQ


----------



## sub5inchcel (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> Sub5IQ


at sallys lookslevel obviously


----------



## jahsuuu (Feb 25, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> There were already tinder experiments done with Sally years ago and iirc he did well





jahsuuu said:


> I know people are going to say that there were Tinder experiments done with Salludon and he got lots of matches, but the pics that were used have heavy filter which frauds his pheno into med passing.


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 25, 2022)

*its because of the way he takes pics

make him take pics with Western drip in a western city*


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> People here don’t realise how important pheno is. Pheno is everything. It’s the first thing people see when they look at you, and @Salludon looks 100% ethnic. White girls don’t want ethnic guys.
> I’ve done multiple experiments with Salludon on Tinder and Hinge and he got NOTHING after 24 hours. I know people are going to say that there were Tinder experiments done with Salludon and he got lots of matches, but the pics that were used have heavy filter which frauds his pheno into med passing. This is completely retarded. Why would you do a tinder experiment with someone to judge their SMV, and then fraud the most important thing about them? That’s like doing a tinder experiment with a user here and then using face app morphs for their pics. With my experiments I used pics of him in natural light, particularly these pics.
> View attachment 1564062
> 
> ...


You cant disagree with this thread

The pics that everyone likes to use are fraud and filtermaxxed to look med. Even @Preston has made good posts about this in the past, in his natural state he looks ethnic. A lighter skinned one but still ethnic.

Good bones, Top tier chad-pushing gigachad but it is what it is.

Thoughts? @VicMackey @volcelfatcel @StrangerDanger @Biiyo03

Obv he has very high smv, it's inevitable at that looks level but he gets boosted when filter/white maxxing and assimiling (using white names)


----------



## Biiyo03 (Feb 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> You cant disagree with this thread
> 
> The pics that everyone likes to use are fraud and filtermaxxed to look med. Even @Preston has made good posts about this in the past, in his natural state he looks ethnic. A lighter skinned one but still ethnic.
> 
> ...


Needs red undertones, lighter eyes with somewhat prominent limbal rings and maybe lighter skin tone to pass as med. 😎


----------



## Preston (Feb 25, 2022)

No he slays 









Salludon vs amnesia


So I made a thread in off topic a while ago about wether or not salludon mogs amnesia and vice versa smv vise . Most people choose amnesia ( including me ) . To test this I just asked random girls and this is what the results are ..: 18 asks , 14 for @Salludon and 4 for @Amnesia also...




looksmax.org


----------



## fifteenflagsfly (Feb 25, 2022)

You're legit on drugs if you think this guy wouldn't clean up any Western nighclub.


----------



## jahsuuu (Feb 25, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> *its because of the way he takes pics
> 
> make him take pics with Western drip in a western city*










I also used these pics in the most recent one and he still got nothing. It’s just the pheno. If a nordic 6 psl guy took the same types of pics he would have 100x the matches


----------



## Biiyo03 (Feb 25, 2022)

Preston said:


> No he slays he did better than white mms on tinder. Almost Miro Cech tier results in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they didnt do amnesia justice with his pics, wouldve prolly been a tie or more if they had his best pic


----------



## Preston (Feb 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> You cant disagree with this thread
> 
> The pics that everyone likes to use are fraud and filtermaxxed to look med. Even @Preston has made good posts about this in the past, in his natural state he looks ethnic. A lighter skinned one but still ethnic.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with sally's pheno tho? Looks like a high class light skinned Pakistani. Almost med passing in a few pics. His fine is good.


----------



## jahsuuu (Feb 25, 2022)

Preston said:


> No he slays he did better than white mms on tinder. Almost Miro Cech tier results in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn’t you read my post? Look at the pics they’re using. You can’t tell his pheno, one of the pics is literally black and white jfl.
If he met any of the girls they would be in for a surprise


----------



## sub5inchcel (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> View attachment 1564122
> View attachment 1564125
> 
> I also used these pics in the most recent one and he still got nothing. It’s just the pheno. If a nordic 6 psl guy took the same types of pics he would have 100x the matches


hritk roshan dids prettywell and hrithk looks even moree curry trhat sally cope harder


----------



## Enfant terrible (Feb 25, 2022)

he would do good in germany


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 25, 2022)

Preston said:


> No he slays he did better than white mms on tinder. Almost Miro Cech tier results in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is Miro Cech a slayer


----------



## sub5inchcel (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> Didn’t you read my post? Look at the pics they’re using. You can’t tell his pheno, one of the pics is literally black and white jfl.
> If he met any of the girls they would be in for a surprise


its not black white only its also regulaar


----------



## Preston (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> Didn’t you read my post? Look at the pics they’re using. You can’t tell his pheno, one of the pics is literally black and white jfl.
> If he met any of the girls they would be in for a surprise


Yes in those pics he is med passing, in candids he looks ethnic but still i think he'd slay. Maybe irl a good looking Nordic with a god tier pheno and blue eyes would do better but salludon is still very high smv.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Feb 25, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> is Miro Cech a slayer


No its over for him hes incel


----------



## jahsuuu (Feb 25, 2022)

Preston said:


> Yes in those pics he is med passing, in candids he looks ethnic but still i think he'd slay. Maybe irl a good looking Nordic with a god tier pheno and blue eyes would do better but salludon is still very high smv.


Do a tinder experiment for yourself. A white Normie would do better than him


----------



## Biiyo03 (Feb 25, 2022)

When ur 6 psl ur 6 psl so this thread is meh

Hes gonna have appeal and yes water white chads beat ethnics but it is what is


----------



## Preston (Feb 25, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> is Miro Cech a slayer


He mogs Gandy and O'pry if u consider Tinder experiments to be everything.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> Needs red undertones, lighter eyes with somewhat prominent limbal rings and maybe lighter skin tone to pass as med. 😎


Which he's very aware of and frauds them perfectly. @Salludon bhai just get IV glutha+beta/lycopene to get that look naturally and contacts or lighteyz (might be cope) and boost ur SMV even more.

I recommend eyelash and neck maxxing too.


Looks insane appeal wise when frauding tbh. @Ryan











Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.





PSL God with light eyes tbh






















Crazy exotic with Green





Depigmented+red undertones+slight rhino+brow shape+gym and neck+hairline lowering for square hairline=7+ salludoon

Rn he's a high 6, approaching 7 in a couple pics


----------



## Biiyo03 (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> Do a tinder experiment for yourself. A white Normie would do better than him







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 25, 2022)

Autism


----------



## sub5inchcel (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> Do a tinder experiment for yourself. A white Normie would do better than him


https://looksmax.org/threads/hrithi...lf-hating-ethniccels-racistcels-gtfih.143652/ hrithik roshan got alot of matches and he looks more curry than sally


----------



## Preston (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> Do a tinder experiment for yourself. A white Normie would do better than him


Done arguing with u.


----------



## jahsuuu (Feb 25, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> View attachment 1564159


I’ve literally done experiments with both Salludon and a white Normie, and the normie did better so keep coping


----------



## stevielake (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> People here don’t realise how important pheno is. Pheno is everything. It’s the first thing people see when they look at you, and @Salludon looks 100% ethnic. White girls don’t want ethnic guys.
> I’ve done multiple experiments with Salludon on Tinder and Hinge and he got NOTHING after 24 hours. I know people are going to say that there were Tinder experiments done with Salludon and he got lots of matches, but the pics that were used have heavy filter which frauds his pheno into med passing. This is completely retarded. Why would you do a tinder experiment with someone to judge their SMV, and then fraud the most important thing about them? That’s like doing a tinder experiment with a user here and then using face app morphs for their pics. With my experiments I used pics of him in natural light, particularly these pics.
> View attachment 1564062
> 
> ...


No woman is doing that much autistic bullshit. She sees his chiseled jaw and hunter eyes her panties are wet. 

Race only matters for normies and subhumans, chads are their own race


----------



## Biiyo03 (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> I’ve literally done experiments with both Salludon and a white Normie, and the normie did better so keep coping


What about thr experiments other did and he got insane results?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Which he's very aware of and frauds them perfectly. @Salludon bhai just get IV glutha+beta/lycopene to get that look naturally and contacts or lighteyz (might be cope) and boost ur SMV even more.
> 
> I recommend eyelash and neck maxxing too.
> 
> ...


insane medial canthus


----------



## jahsuuu (Feb 25, 2022)

Preston said:


> Done arguing with u.


Try it for yourself then. This isn’t me just making a claim. A white Normie I used got 14 likes in 24 hours and Salludon got 0


----------



## jahsuuu (Feb 25, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> What about thr experiments other did and he got insane results?


No one else has done experiments using his unfrauded pics as I’ve said multiple times already


----------



## Preston (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> Try it for yourself then. This isn’t me just making a claim. A white Normie I used got 14 likes in 24 hours and Salludon got 0



Ive done tinder experiments with salludon and white normies. So i know you're chatting shit. Also I used Salludon's name as is for my experiment so ur argument falls apart. I've even shown people proof ask @StrangerDanger and @Titbot


----------



## damnit (Feb 25, 2022)

this guy looks like ethnic gandy tbh, giga chadpreet.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Which he's very aware of and frauds them perfectly. @Salludon bhai just get IV glutha+beta/lycopene to get that look naturally and contacts or lighteyz (might be cope) and boost ur SMV even more.
> 
> I recommend eyelash and neck maxxing too.
> 
> ...


@ForeverRecession do you suspect he has cut his medial canthus himself


----------



## Beetlejuice (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

Preston said:


> What's wrong with sally's pheno tho? Looks like a high class light skinned Pakistani. Almost med passing in a few pics. His fine is good.


High class how lol? Not saying he's low class but his pheno is aight, his bones and pure looks carry him tbh. There's a reason he filter frauds.

Looks bad in pure candids










It's just a paki pheno that's lighterskinned tbh, indo nordics mog to mumbai let alone someone like this for example (mixed light eyed sandcels)



Light eyes and depigmented skin would make his meh pheno (good comaparitevely to dravidians but many indians that look like this in my school/uni and no halo irl)

Good example: Looks fake yea but imagine




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## jahsuuu (Feb 25, 2022)

Preston said:


> Ive done tinder experiments with salludon and white normies. So i know you're chatting shit. Also I used Salludon's name as is for my experiment so ur argument falls apart. I've even shown people proof ask @StrangerDanger and @Titbot


Which pics did you use? Probably filtermaxxed selfies.
@Pakicel also did an experiment in London and got hardly any matches with Salludon


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> Which pics did you use? Probably filtermaxxed selfies.
> @Pakicel also did an experiment in London and got hardly any matches with Salludon


@VicMackey


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> People here don’t realise how important pheno is. Pheno is everything. It’s the first thing people see when they look at you, and @Salludon looks 100% ethnic. White girls don’t want ethnic guys.
> I’ve done multiple experiments with Salludon on Tinder and Hinge and he got NOTHING after 24 hours. I know people are going to say that there were Tinder experiments done with Salludon and he got lots of matches, but the pics that were used have heavy filter which frauds his pheno into med passing. This is completely retarded. Why would you do a tinder experiment with someone to judge their SMV, and then fraud the most important thing about them? That’s like doing a tinder experiment with a user here and then using face app morphs for their pics. With my experiments I used pics of him in natural light, particularly these pics.
> View attachment 1564062
> 
> ...


True, racepill is brutal but you overestimate online dating. @Salludon would get girls but not much more than a HTN white guy but irl he’d outslay 99% of men I can 100% guarantee this fact. Women on dating apps are far more racist then irl for some reason. Sal would also slay pajjeetas and ethnic brown women like Arab and turk and maybe some black girls on these apps.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

Preston said:


> Ive done tinder experiments with salludon and white normies. So i know you're chatting shit. Also I used Salludon's name as is for my experiment so ur argument falls apart. I've even shown people proof ask @StrangerDanger and @Titbot


At that looks level you inevitably high high smv, i don't think u used his old old candids pics when he was bearded tho? am i right?

pls send me those tinder experiments bro


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> True, racepill is brutal but you overestimate online dating. @Salludon would get girls but not much more than a HTN white guy but irl he’d outslay 99% of men I can 100% guarantee this fact. Women on dating apps are far more racist then irl for some reason. Sal would also slay pajjeetas and ethnic brown women like Arab and turk and maybe some black girls on these apps.


Okay that's cope tbh, chads of all races are living in different planets, disagree.

I agree with both sides of the coin, which is ethnic tax but also chad halo is something different tbh


----------



## jahsuuu (Feb 25, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> True, racepill is brutal but you overestimate online dating. @Salludon would get girls but not much more than a HTN white guy but irl he’d outslay 99% of men I can 100% guarantee this fact. Women on dating apps are far more racist then irl for some reason. Sal would also slay pajjeetas and ethnic brown women like Arab and turk and maybe some black girls on these apps.


It’s important to judge SMV based on irl success because the only way to get girls irl is through social circle and we can’t test that with experiments.


----------



## sub5inchcel (Feb 25, 2022)

best curry coloring


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 25, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> @ForeverRecession do you suspect he has cut his medial canthus himself


I doubt it tbh. The procedure requires csgo champion level hand dexterity to pull off


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

Preston said:


> Ive done tinder experiments with salludon and white normies. So i know you're chatting shit. Also I used Salludon's name as is for my experiment so ur argument falls apart. I've even shown people proof ask @StrangerDanger and @Titbot


Of course you're going to do well when u look like this, psl 7 in a few pics, high tier chadpreet, gigachadpreet. especially when he lightning/filter maxxes.


He's objectively higher psl than @Amnesia tbf





















Your browser is not able to display this video.









Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Nemsis (Feb 25, 2022)

Lmao wtf this guy is not attractive at all...


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

sub5inchcel said:


> View attachment 1564175
> best curry coloring


Aka not curry coloring lmao, almost fully depigmented, tanned with colorful undertones and light eyes.

Insane physique tho mirin hard

Indo nordics are a different breed esp w/ colored eyes. Nowhere near the same league as dravidians or yellow/grey undertoned brown colored ethnics tbh


----------



## Preston (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> Which pics did you use? Probably filtermaxxed selfies.
> @Pakicel also did an experiment in London and got hardly any matches with Salludon


Pakicel is an autist don't believe anything he says. He says Gandy is a chadlite in the eyes of women etc. I used these. In the first 2 pics he looks med in the rest he looks ethnic


----------



## sub5inchcel (Feb 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Aka not curry coloring lmao, almost fully depigmented, tanned with colorful undertones and light eyes.
> 
> Insane physique tho mirin hard
> 
> Indo nordics are a different breed esp w/ colored eyes. Nowhere near the same league as dravidians or yellow/grey undertoned brown colored ethnics tbh


bruh dafq everybody can tyan tom strid tans but stilll people say muh great pheno no hrithik has nice dreamy green blue eys and coloring


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> White girls don’t want ethnic guys.


he can have a haram of ethnic girls tho


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

sub5inchcel said:


> bruh dafq everybody can tyan tom strid tans but stilll people say muh great pheno no hrithik has nice dreamy green blue eys and coloring


Caging at _dreamy _eyes lmao


----------



## stevielake (Feb 25, 2022)

Nemsis said:


> Lmao wtf this guy is not attractive at all...


I’d like to see who you think has a higher smv than him. Otherwise that’s cope


----------



## loksr (Feb 25, 2022)

You’re not just dumb but coping as well, I say this as a white guy


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> he can have a haram of ethnic girls tho


He can easily pull white chicks, do i need to pull up threads, caging at autisits saying online dating is not irl.

Even more so after the pandemic, more than half of relationships stem from online, not just tinder, social media too

How do you think girls can find these chads?


----------



## Preston (Feb 25, 2022)

Preston said:


> Pakicel is an autist don't believe anything he says. He says Gandy is a chadlite in the eyes of women etc. I used these. In the first 2 pics he looks med in the rest he looks ethnic
> 
> View attachment 1564176
> 
> ...


Why jfl? @looksmaxxer234 @AscendingHero . I did the experiment maybe last year these were all the pics that were available to me.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> He can easily pull white chicks, do i need to pull up threads, caging at autisits saying online dating is not irl.


Ye but white girls usually have types. Mostly white guys and sometimes snowbunnies.

But girls break rules for chad


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 25, 2022)

Preston said:


> Why jfl? @looksmaxxer234 @AscendingHero . I did the experiment maybe last year these were all the pics that were available to me.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 25, 2022)

Preston said:


> Why jfl? @looksmaxxer234 @AscendingHero . I did the experiment maybe last year these were all the pics that were available to me.


Cuz @Pakicel is funny


----------



## jahsuuu (Feb 25, 2022)

loksr said:


> You’re not just dumb but coping as well, I say this as a white guy


Why would I cope? I’m not white
I bet most of the people disagreeing with me on here are ethnics, they’re the ones coping because they can’t accept the truth about ethnic failo


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Ye but white girls usually have types. Mostly white guys and sometimes snowbunnies.
> 
> But girls break rules for chad


Yes this

I thought u was going to say bbc/mulatto propa, when u said white girls have types.



Preston said:


> Why jfl? @looksmaxxer234 @AscendingHero . I did the experiment maybe last year these were all the pics that were available to me.


Caging at u tryna vindicate @Salludon so hard, gigachadpreet doesn't care or spend his time doing so.

BUt even more so at shtting on @Pakicel and his outlandish takes lmao


----------



## Preston (Feb 25, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Cuz @Pakicel is funny
> 
> View attachment 1564204


Bro I legit can't stop caging at his takes. Dalit Indians have bbc halo, ethnic gigachads are equal to white normies etc.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Cuz @Pakicel is funny
> 
> View attachment 1564204


Same reason why i jfled ur posts too lmao

enjoy the rep bc of the screenshot


----------



## Preston (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> Why would I cope? I’m not white
> I bet most of the people disagreeing with me on here are ethnics, they’re the ones coping because they can’t accept the truth about ethnic failo


Which country are u in? Most of Salludon's tinder experiments were done in Anglo countries US, UK etc.


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 25, 2022)

Goofy goofy stuff boys. Discussing the appeals of 6psls is pointless


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

Preston said:


> No he slays he did better than white mms on tinder. Almost Miro Cech tier results in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link Miro Cechs results


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Goofy goofy stuff boys. Discussing the appeals of 6psls is pointless


Already made elaborative posts about this in @Biiyo03 's thread the other day.

Sometimes the autism calls you, you know?


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 25, 2022)

My favourite user. My own personal looksoverall


looksmaxxer234 said:


> Cuz @Pakicel is funny
> 
> View attachment 1564204


er.


----------



## Preston (Feb 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Link Miro Cechs results











Miro Cech Tinder Experiment


Used pics of Miro for a tinder experiment. He got 99 likes in 4.5 hours in a medium sized city. This kinda sucked because an average girl would have gotten that in 30 minutes but oh well. Any ideas for this experiment? Lmk




looksmax.org


----------



## jahsuuu (Feb 25, 2022)

Preston said:


> Pakicel is an autist don't believe anything he says. He says Gandy is a chadlite in the eyes of women etc. I used these. In the first 2 pics he looks med in the rest he looks ethnic
> 
> View attachment 1564176
> 
> ...


Regardless of what you think about Pakicel, Salludon’s tinder experiment not doing well for him is an objective fact. In fact I was telling him before about my experiments and how Salludon has trash SMV in the UK, and he didn’t believe me. Then he came to London and did experiments himself and told me he found the same result. Btw out of the pics you used, 4/5 are heavily frauded. Only the one in the car is accurate pheno. But when a girl is looking at 5 pics in 5-10 seconds, she’s not going to pay attention to one pic that much.


----------



## jahsuuu (Feb 25, 2022)

Preston said:


> Which country are u in? Most of Salludon's tinder experiments were done in Anglo countries US, UK etc.


UK


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

Preston said:


> Miro Cech Tinder Experiment
> 
> 
> Used pics of Miro for a tinder experiment. He got 99 likes in 4.5 hours in a medium sized city. This kinda sucked because an average girl would have gotten that in 30 minutes but oh well. Any ideas for this experiment? Lmk
> ...


No pics and screenshots make threads shitty

Crisick claims much more tho:
https://looksmax.org/threads/tinder-thread-with-user-from-here.252749/#post-4342645


1k matches in 24 hrs in Barcelona. Which if you've ever been, Spain let alone Barca is med stacy central


----------



## Preston (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> Regardless of what you think about Pakicel, Salludon’s tinder experiment not doing well for him is an objective fact. In fact I was telling him before about my experiments and how Salludon has trash SMV in the UK, and he didn’t believe me. Then he came to London and did experiments himself and told me he found the same result. Btw out of the pics you used, 4/5 are heavily frauded. Only the one in the car is accurate pheno. But when a girl is looking at 5 pics in 5-10 seconds, she’s not going to pay attention to one pic that much.


Post an ethnic who has higher smv than salludon. Someone who'd do good in the UK.


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> Regardless of what you think about Pakicel, Salludon’s tinder experiment not doing well for him is an objective fact. In fact I was telling him before about my experiments and how Salludon has trash SMV in the UK, and he didn’t believe me. Then he came to London and did experiments himself and told me he found the same result. Btw out of the pics you used, 4/5 are heavily frauded. Only the one in the car is accurate pheno. But when a girl is looking at 5 pics in 5-10 seconds, she’s not going to pay attention to one pic that much.


Muh tinder. Muh tinder. He could slay a different girl every night irl which is 10/10 smv as far as I'm concerned. Muh pheno, muh pheno. Maybe Tyson Ballou and Gabriel Aubry do better on tinder but irl is all that matters and theres only so much a man can fuck. None of them will ever run out of options


----------



## Deleted member 16618 (Feb 25, 2022)

He is a sub animal shitskin curry that's why. It's over for this paki rat


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> Do a tinder experiment for yourself. A white Normie would do better than him



The amount of ethnics that would rope once when they realize this. 

Just try for yourself. Sal losses to white htn/chadlites 

The only ethnic that would do well is the urban pendu guy bc prettyboy/lighter coloring


----------



## sub5inchcel (Feb 25, 2022)

Preston said:


> Post an ethnic who has higher smv than salludon. Someone who'd do good in the UK.


toni mahfud


----------



## sub5inchcel (Feb 25, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> The amount of ethnics that would rope once when they realize this.
> 
> Just try for yourself. Sal losses to white htn/chadlites
> 
> The only ethnic that would do well is the urban pendu guy bc prettyboy/lighter coloring


utter cope, hrithik did very well and he is more curry than sally


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

Preston said:


> Post an ethnic who has higher smv than salludon. Someone who'd do good in the UK.


Full ethnics or mixed? i can post alot of mixed smv wise tbh.



VicMackey said:


> Muh tinder. Muh tinder. He could slay a different girl every night irl which is 10/10 smv as far as I'm concerned. Muh pheno, muh pheno. Maybe Tyson Ballou and Gabriel Aubry do better on tinder but irl is all that matters and theres only so much a man can fuck. None of them will ever run out of options


I cannot cope not being prime tyson ballou, i cannot cope not having tyson/bruce wayne pheno and light eyes

automatic slayer.



VicMackey said:


> but irl is all that matters


Not true if high smv enough u can fuck stacies off the internet alone, online dating is there for a reason.



VicMackey said:


> . None of them will ever run out of options


No good looking dude ever will regardless of archetype, phneo, etc


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 25, 2022)

Preston said:


> Post an ethnic who has higher smv than salludon. Someone who'd do good in the UK.


Broderick Hunter


----------



## volcelfatcel (Feb 25, 2022)

Preston said:


> Post an ethnic who has higher smv than salludon. Someone who'd do good in the UK.


I honestly think urban pendu mogs salludon altho urban pendu is lower psl

Salludon is like 7ish 
Urban is like 6.75 imo


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 25, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Broderick Hunter
> View attachment 1564209


bahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## sub5inchcel (Feb 25, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Broderick Hunter
> View attachment 1564209


mogs caviill hard


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Not true if high smv enough u can fuck stacies off the internet alone, online dating is there for a reason.


And salludon can. He's posted tinder results before.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 25, 2022)

.


----------



## sub5inchcel (Feb 25, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 1564211
> 
> View attachment 1564212


jbw in action


----------



## jahsuuu (Feb 25, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Muh tinder. Muh tinder. He could slay a different girl every night irl which is 10/10 smv as far as I'm concerned. Muh pheno, muh pheno. Maybe Tyson Ballou and Gabriel Aubry do better on tinder but irl is all that matters and theres only so much a man can fuck. None of them will ever run out of options


Slay a different girl every night how? By going to a club? Jfl 
The only other way is social circle, and that depends on many other factors than looks


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 25, 2022)

sub5inchcel said:


> mogs caviill hard


@volcelfatcel agrees because he has nw0


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Feb 25, 2022)

Salludon is good looking but overrated. I think that's because he makes some funny posts here and there, has a good presence on this forum and is on good terms with most of the older posters. Because he's amicable people like him and put him on a pedestal (not saying he's ugly).

I disagree on the fact that he's got the highest SMV as a South Asian male or that he's the best there is we have to offer, however. That's baseless and illogical. I don't buy it and I think that's because of racist views tbh


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> Slay a different girl every night how? By going to a club? Jfl
> The only other way is social circle, and that depends on many other factors than looks


Yeah at a club. Clubbing is made for guys like salludon. Tall, high averageness face, stubble and hair.


----------



## jahsuuu (Feb 25, 2022)

Preston said:


> Post an ethnic who has higher smv than salludon. Someone who'd do good in the UK.











Louai R. Alama (@louaialama) • Instagram photos and videos


411K Followers, 594 Following, 356 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Louai R. Alama (@louaialama)




instagram.com





This Middle Eastern chad did pretty well. He did about as good as a white HTN. He also has very high status NT pics though.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 25, 2022)

sub5inchcel said:


> utter cope, hrithik did very well and he is more curry than sally



Yeah he has colored eyes. To normies he looks med simply bc of that. Keep coping


----------



## stevielake (Feb 25, 2022)

Looks like people are interchanging PSL with SMV yet again....


----------



## sub5inchcel (Feb 25, 2022)

"looks med" utter cope, he has ethnic features, coloring alone cant offset that


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> Louai R. Alama (@louaialama) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 411K Followers, 594 Following, 356 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Louai R. Alama (@louaialama)
> ...



Who did the best amongst white guys, I’m curious


----------



## jahsuuu (Feb 25, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Yeah at a club. Clubbing is made for guys like salludon. Tall, high averageness face, stubble and hair.


He would get nothing at a club jfl. Even Chestbrah would do better in a club because of RTT, and he would only get beckies


----------



## Preston (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> Louai R. Alama (@louaialama) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 411K Followers, 594 Following, 356 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Louai R. Alama (@louaialama)
> ...


Looks good. Maesthetic medium trust Arab.


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 25, 2022)

Preston said:


> Post an ethnic who has higher smv than salludon. Someone who'd do good in the UK.





VicMackey said:


> Goofy goofy stuff boys. Discussing the appeals of 6psls is pointless





AscendingHero said:


> Link Miro Cechs results









Nope. Mirocech is "ethnic." And white girls and girls in general don't like ethnics. They are this or nothing:


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 25, 2022)

sub5inchcel said:


> "looks med" utter cope, he has ethnic features, coloring alone cant offset that


What ethnic features? His brows and beard density is really all I see


----------



## sub5inchcel (Feb 25, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> What ethnic features? His brows and beard density is really all I see


his awkward lips, you can see it on akash kumar too and @RabidRosaries


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Feb 25, 2022)

sub5inchcel said:


> "looks med" utter cope, he has ethnic features, coloring alone cant offset that


Yeah I don't know why you're arguing so hard. White copers (Stormfrontcels) love claiming things that aren't theirs

Hrithik Roshan looks very South Asian, rather Indian. His grandmother is Bengali, his grandfather was Punjabi. Photoshoots make him look lighter because of Indian preference for lighter skin so you got photoshops and touch-ups and all that but he has Indian facial features and everybody knows it. Don't bother arguing so strongly against racists lmaooo Hrithik Roshan is brown as hell none of that med-passing cope


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> I honestly think urban pendu mogs salludon altho urban pendu is lower psl
> 
> Salludon is like 7ish
> Urban is like 6.75 imo


Sally is a high 6, circa 7 in a few pics, not that high if u look at his candids and non frauded pics.

6.75 - circa 7+ for sally

Pendu (this is a twitter meme for ronaldo for messicels so i always cage at this)

Anyways Urban Pendu jfl i think he's a 6.5, insane soft features+height/body combo but facially, 6.75 idk.

Someone 6.75+ would be jordan barrett, crisick frauded, prime ballou, vito basso, prime chico, rodrigo as an oldcel, etc

Is Urban that gl facially? Objectively no tbh.

Insane collagen, lips, and depigmented skin (ethnic coloring combo recipe) but he's not 6.75 tbh, it's an overrate. Mirin his PFL hard tho








He's 6.5+ tho, looks insanely high appeal here tbh





Idk if he has more pics like this, 6.75 might be acceptable, needs more pics tbh


----------



## jahsuuu (Feb 25, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Who did the best amongst white guys, I’m curious


I only tried with one white chad because it’s water that he’ll do well, but this guy did pretty good








JordanNuttell (@jordannuttell) • Instagram photos and videos


13K Followers, 1,126 Following, 17 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from JordanNuttell (@jordannuttell)




instagram.com


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> He would get nothing at a club jfl. Even Chestbrah would do better in a club because of RTT, and he would only get beckies






*This fucking forum man. @Chadethnic101 @JamesHowlett *


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> And salludon can. He's posted tinder results before.


Like this giga yubo pill here too, mogger w/o beard

https://looksmax.org/threads/my-experience-larping-as-a-17yo-on-yubo.224204/#post-3832609


----------



## sub5inchcel (Feb 25, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> What ethnic features? His brows and beard density is really all I see


also nasal tip


----------



## Preston (Feb 25, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Who did the best amongst white guys, I’m curious


Miro Cech, Tyler Maher


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Sally is a high 6, circa 7 in a few pics, not that high if u look at his candids and non frauded pics.
> 
> 6.75 - circa 7+ for sally
> 
> ...


Urban Pendu is the only ethnic with my respect because he's the only ethnic who has @alienmaxxer 's respect


----------



## stevielake (Feb 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Sally is a high 6, circa 7 in a few pics, not that high if u look at his candids and non frauded pics.
> 
> 6.75 - circa 7+ for sally
> 
> ...









How can you rate this a 6? PSL is rated too harshly. No way is he on the same looks scale as that gay looking twink.


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 25, 2022)

sub5inchcel said:


> also nasal tip


That's a med thing tbh. Salludon without a beard doesn't look curry to me at all and even if he was, lightskin indian isn't a bad pheno at all.


----------



## sub5inchcel (Feb 25, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> That's a med thing tbh. Salludon without a beard doesn't look curry to me at all and even if he was, lightskin indian isn't a bad pheno at all.


oh yeah i was talking about hrithik


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 25, 2022)

Shit thread all round boys though I enjoyed @AscendingHero and @Preston in it.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 25, 2022)

I only tried with one white chad because it’s water that he’ll do well, but this guy did pretty good


jahsuuu said:


> JordanNuttell (@jordannuttell) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 13K Followers, 1,126 Following, 17 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from JordanNuttell (@jordannuttell)
> ...



He looks really ugly by US standards ngl. Can you change location and try Connecticut or North Texas


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 25, 2022)

Preston said:


> Miro Cech, Tyler Maher


Just lol at you sfcels claiming Miro Cech as white. He is blatantly ethnic aka Balkan non blonde sewer rat pheno.








Invisible in a club or next to this guy:


----------



## Preston (Feb 25, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> That's a med thing tbh. Salludon without a beard doesn't look curry to me at all and even if he was, lightskin indian isn't a bad pheno at all.


Hrithik looks mixed to me. Indo Nordic phenotype is usually very distinct and too exotic to be grouped with a specific ethnicity. He'd stand out even in Italy. He maybe passes in south Italy and a few regions in turkey.


----------



## jahsuuu (Feb 25, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Shit thread all round boys though I enjoyed @AscendingHero and @Preston in it.


“Shit thread” because you have one of the most Dravidian phenos on the forum. If you agreed with me you would probably want to rope, so your subconscious refuses to accept it


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> View attachment 1564213
> 
> 
> Nope. Mirocech is "ethnic." And white girls and girls in general don't like ethnics. They are this or nothing:
> ...


Light lookz copers, dark/dirty blonde nordics w/o the typical scandanavian failos like weak lashes and brows mog hard tbh.

Miro Cech looks EE or Souther Euro in some pics tbh

High appeal Chad, euro version of Mario Rodriguez
*
































Mirin frontal bone growth*


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 25, 2022)

this is now a thread about Pitt's hyoid

@Preston @AscendingHero @ForeverRecession @StrangerDanger look at this shit


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> “Shit thread” because you have one of the most Dravidian phenos on the forum. If you agreed with me you would probably want to rope, so your subconscious refuses to accept it


I fully accept that I have a pheno failo jfl. Im just saying salludon doesn't. Why tf is everyone on this forum so obsessed with pinning bs copes on ppl to discredit them.


----------



## jahsuuu (Feb 25, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> I only tried with one white chad because it’s water that he’ll do well, but this guy did pretty good
> 
> 
> He looks really ugly by US standards ngl. Can you change location and try Connecticut or North Texas


Yeah he’s not that good looking but he has a really good pheno. But UK girls are kind of ugly tbh. This is the pheno that they love. I had a legit Stacy that I know wanting to arrange a date with this chadfish and I didn’t even give an insta jfl.


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 25, 2022)

Preston said:


> Hrithik looks mixed to me. Indo Nordic phenotype is usually very distinct and too exotic to be grouped with a specific ethnicity. He'd stand out even in Italy. He maybe passes in south Italy and a few regions in turkey.


He always looked indian to me cuz of his ears, nose and narrow mouth tbh


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 25, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> Urban Pendu is the only ethnic with my respect because he's the only ethnic who has @alienmaxxer 's respect


Well u haven’t posted many prettyboys except for urban and that half ethnic guy with colored eyes 

Having high smv for ethnics is all about being a prettyboy. Ethnics can’t afford to be classicly goodlooking or dom. For white girls that’s ugly af. I’m giving u insider info  from stuff I hear. All ethnic doms would hear nothing but ewwwwww from young white chicks.

Ethnics need to ascend coloring and fraud contacts and spend all efforts prettyboymaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 25, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1564248
> this is now a thread about Pitt's hyoid
> 
> @Preston @AscendingHero @ForeverRecession @StrangerDanger look at this shit


*I always knew he hid his hyoid by keeping his jaw perma tilted downwards at the optimal 12° inclination. Fucking frauder.
No wonder my Pitt Tinder experiment had 3 likes after 1 hour.*


----------



## sub5inchcel (Feb 25, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Well u haven’t posted many prettyboys except for urban and that half ethnic guy with colored eyes
> 
> Having high smv for ethnics is all about being a prettyboy. Ethnics can’t afford to be classicly goodlooking or dom. For white girls that’s ugly af. I’m giving u insider info  from stuff I hear. All ethnic doms would hear nothing but ewwwwww from young white chicks.
> 
> Ethnics need to ascend coloring and fraud contacts and spend all efforts prettyboymaxxing


cope hrithik rohsan slay and also sendhil can do well too


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> I fully accept that I have a pheno failo jfl.


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 25, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> *I always knew he hid his hyoid by keeping his jaw perma tilted downwards at the optimal 12° inclination. Fucking frauder.
> No wonder my Pitt Tinder experiment had 3 likes after 1 hour.*


He looked so shit for most of the 2010s


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> *No wonder my Pitt Tinder experiment had 3 likes after 1 hour.*


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 25, 2022)

sub5inchcel said:


> cope hrithik rohsan slay and also sendhil can do well too



Meet my ignore list delusional incel. Zero white women think that ritick guy is Indian. Zero. No one gives a shit what u niggers think


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> View attachment 1564249
> View attachment 1564250


Relax relax bhai, i was going to insert it's overrrrr song shitpost but i cant find the file

Should i delete?


----------



## sub5inchcel (Feb 25, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Meet my ignore list delusional incel. Zero whote women think that ritick guy is Indian. Zero. No one gives a shit what u niggers think


ok


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Meet my ignore list delusional incel. Zero white women think that ritick guy is Indian. Zero. No one gives a shit what u niggers think


You're back online buyo few questions for u


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> View attachment 1564249
> View attachment 1564250


Nigga 

Ive acc gotten undereye fillers since then and i look a decent bit better tbh. From slightly below average to slightly above imo.


----------



## .👽. (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> You would be lucky to get even one match in 24 hours if you live in an area with mostly white girls


if you really think that im so sorry for you bro. negative IQ levels 

i mean yea phenopill is underrated here but he still looks very good and would do very well on tinder


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Nigga
> 
> Ive acc gotten undereye fillers since then and i look a decent bit better tbh. From slightly below average to slightly above imo.


Tbf I remember u from b4 u came back, u used to get bullied and invloved in newman mog battle threads

suprised when u revealed yourself, tbh i would act differently u reavleaed yourself to me w/o the high iq posts prior

Blackpill but it is what it is. Looks halo and failo exists. (i think u can reach chadlite-6psl imo, good base but u need tons of softmaxxing+lower third work)


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 25, 2022)

sub5inchcel said:


> cope hrithik rohsan slay and also sendhil can do well too


Over for sendhil. Gets mogged by random thugmaxxed niggas.


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 25, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Well u haven’t posted many prettyboys except for urban and that half ethnic guy with colored eyes
> 
> Having high smv for ethnics is all about being a prettyboy. Ethnics can’t afford to be classicly goodlooking or dom. For white girls that’s ugly af. I’m giving u insider info  from stuff I hear. All ethnic doms would hear nothing but ewwwwww from young white chicks.
> 
> Ethnics need to ascend coloring and fraud contacts and spend all efforts prettyboymaxxing


I am very grateful for your sage guidance tbh. I will sacrifice every multiracial slay as an offering in supplication to you ngl


----------



## Biggdink (Feb 25, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> View attachment 1564213
> 
> 
> Nope. Mirocech is "ethnic." And white girls and girls in general don't like ethnics. They are this or nothing:
> ...


Yea Sam mogs 
Utter retard to think otherwise … 
Also 85 high quality slays in high school according to one of his tiktok 

Not sure why Indians try to associate themselves with darker euros but light lookz mog anyways


----------



## Biggdink (Feb 25, 2022)

Phenos 

White >>> black >>>> Latin (that’s why curries are sooo jealous of ethereal)


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Well u haven’t posted many prettyboys except for urban and that half ethnic guy with colored eyes
> 
> Having high smv for ethnics is all about being a prettyboy. Ethnics can’t afford to be classicly goodlooking or dom. For white girls that’s ugly af. I’m giving u insider info  from stuff I hear. All ethnic doms would hear nothing but ewwwwww from young white chicks.
> 
> Ethnics need to ascend coloring and fraud contacts and spend all efforts prettyboymaxxing


COME TO PMS NOW BIG BOY!


----------



## Biggdink (Feb 25, 2022)

If pheno didn’t matter then girls would be giving hickeys to Ravi instead of @astatine


----------



## sub5inchcel (Feb 25, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> If pheno didn’t matter then girls would be giving hickeys to Ravi instead of @astatine


ravi in his prime mogs


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 25, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Yea Sam mogs
> Utter retard to think otherwise …
> Also 85 high quality slays in high school according to one of his tiktok
> 
> Not sure why Indians try to associate themselves with darker euros but light lookz mog anyways


85 slays is low in high school, you've said it yourself. 200 plus body count for girls is normal so 85 is incel tier. No wonder this shorty cuck blonde pheno is dating an ugly frauding becky @VicMackey @Preston @AscendingHero 





*Brutal High Trust Eyes Pill *


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Tbf I remember u from b4 u came back, u used to get bullied and invloved in newman mog battle threads
> 
> suprised when u revealed yourself, tbh i would act differently u reavleaed yourself to me w/o the high iq posts prior
> 
> Blackpill but it is what it is. Looks halo and failo exists. (i think u can reach chadlite-6psl imo, good base but u need tons of softmaxxing+lower third work)



Yh everyone starts off a bit delusional tbh. I acc thought I was a chadlite for like a solid month and was very narcy cuz I was uninformed. really embarassing stuff tbh. I only got blackpilled during the justmewbrah era then I started looksmaxxing properly. Surgerywise I only wanna get infras cuz I have upper maxillary recession that I dont wanna go through the shit of fixing before a jaw implant since my bones are a little bit better than average and im happy with reaching htn with pheno considered.

i dont wanna derail op's thread tho so enough about me


----------



## astatine (Feb 25, 2022)

sub5inchcel said:


> ravi in his prime mogs


keep coping you utter faggot

brown pheno is the lowest smv everywhere

No girl wants poop skin

My pheno ALONE mogs makinithappen to suicide

Let alone my wide ipd, high set cheekbones and wider jaw

All of that while having a severe overbite

It’s so over for that faggot 

@Biggdink


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 25, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> 85 slays is low in high school, you've said it yourself. 200 plus body count for girls is normal so 85 is incel tier. No wonder this shorty cuck blonde pheno is dating an ugly frauding becky @VicMackey @Preston @AscendingHero
> View attachment 1564266
> 
> 
> *Brutal High Trust Eyes Pill *


@Pakicel he needs to tan and burn down a building to slay


----------



## Biggdink (Feb 25, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> 85 slays is low in high school, you've said it yourself. 200 plus body count for girls is normal so 85 is incel tier. No wonder this shorty cuck blonde pheno is dating an ugly frauding becky @VicMackey @Preston @AscendingHero
> View attachment 1564266
> 
> 
> *Brutal High Trust Eyes Pill *


Once you slay you start caring about personality more than looks 
Maher and Gandy are dating ugly whores
85 is very high in high school , most girls rack up body count in college


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 25, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> View attachment 1564213
> 
> 
> Nope. Mirocech is "ethnic." And white girls and girls in general don't like ethnics. They are this or nothing:
> ...


Blonde is a failo, here is what they secretly seeking, the handsome mysterious Christian Grey dark looks slayer, cope with ur Aryans


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 25, 2022)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Blonde is a failo, here are what they want, the mysterious Christian Grey dark looks slayer, cope with ur Aryans
> 
> View attachment 1564268
> 
> ...


Looks like irl draven


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> 85 slays is low in high school, you've said it yourself. 200 plus body count for girls is normal so 85 is incel tier. No wonder this shorty cuck blonde pheno is dating an ugly frauding becky @VicMackey @Preston @AscendingHero
> View attachment 1564266
> 
> 
> *Brutal High Trust Eyes Pill *


So you're saying girls being ultra whores sam is the reason that sam is dating that ugly goyim in Brooke Monk?




lol


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 25, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> I am very grateful for your sage guidance tbh. I will sacrifice every multiracial slay as an offering in supplication to you ngl



You’re my vessel. I bless you with knowledge child. Knowledge that transcends ethnic delusions. Knowledge that has been gatekept by white women for decades. Why you may ask? Well to give ethnic men a fighting chance or the illusion thereof.

Now ask yourself how many men would rope knowing sal would get dusted by a white htn. Many many men son.

I employ you as my ethnic wasp commander to spread this message across the forum and let it catch on like wildfire. Don’t let the seething men seethe with their seething ways


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 25, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> View attachment 1564213
> 
> 
> Nope. Mirocech is "ethnic." And white girls and girls in general don't like ethnics. They are this or nothing:
> ...


Who is this ?


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Blonde is a failo, here is what they secretly seeking, the handsome mysterious Christian Grey dark looks slayer, cope with ur Aryans
> 
> View attachment 1564268
> 
> ...


High class coloring, you should enhances ogee cruve and improved lower third height+slight hairline lowering and squaering tbh.

Cavill looks insane with green eyes, mirin ur morph w/ him


----------



## sub5inchcel (Feb 25, 2022)

astatine said:


> keep coping you utter faggot
> 
> brown pheno is the lowest smv everywhere
> 
> ...


ravi has boneless or something like that so not fair comparison


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> So you're saying girls being ultra whores sam is the reason that sam is dating that ugly goyim in Brooke Monk?
> View attachment 1564273
> 
> lol


Precisely


Biggdink said:


> Once you slay you start caring about personality more than looks
> Maher and Gandy are dating ugly whores
> 85 is very high in high school , most girls rack up body count in college


85 is not high, and I doubt most were high quality tbh. I knew this one persian 6 psl slayer in high school racked up 750 slays in high school


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> I only got blackpilled during the justmewbrah era then I started looksmaxxing properly.


Justmewbrah era lmao, mf really changed psl on its head thru mog battles rambling abt male features and hexum 24/7

What more could @Preston wish for


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> High class coloring, you should enhances ogee cruve and improved lower third height+slight hairline lowering and squaering tbh.
> 
> Cavill looks insane with green eyes, mirin ur morph w/ him


Noted, in the way to morph the wet maker dark looks Hexum be like 8 PSL full SMV 👍


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 25, 2022)

Cope thread, rope asap op


----------



## sub5inchcel (Feb 25, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Phenos
> 
> White >>> black >>>> Latin (that’s why curries are sooo jealous of ethereal)


ethereal looks curry


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> You’re my vessel. I bless you with knowledge child. Knowledge that transcends ethnic delusions. Knowledge that has been gatekept by white women for decades. Why you may ask? Well to give ethnic men a fighting chance or the illusion thereof.


What is this knowledge? iirc maesthetic masc bone moggers with ideal soft features and indicators of health and youth -> universal signs of attractiveness have the highest appeal tbh


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Justmewbrah era lmao, mf really changed psl on its head thru mog battles rambling abt male features and hexum 24/7
> 
> What more could @Preston wish for


daily chad rate threads

zero female aesthetic discussion

what a time to be alive 

Birthed the forum raters


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 25, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Over for sendhil. Gets mogged by random thugmaxxed niggas.
> 
> View attachment 1564254


BBC is everything


----------



## volcelfatcel (Feb 25, 2022)

This thread


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 25, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> BBC is everything


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> Who is this ?


Sam Dezz, high tier nordic chad. He was chad from birth til dawn, mogging the whole forum as a 5th grader. Famous dude on pinterest, girls talk abt him all the time, most of his pinterest was ms/high school pics too.

I´ve posted about him b4.


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Sam Dezz, high tier nordic chad. He was chad from birth til dawn, mogging the whole forum as a 5th grader. Famous dude on pinterest, girls talk abt him all the time, most of his pinterest was ms/high school pics too.
> 
> I´ve posted about him b4.
> View attachment 1564277
> ...


He looks striking and a memorable face, slayer indeed


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> He looks striking and a memorable face, slayer indeed


He is a model


----------



## Biggdink (Feb 25, 2022)

astatine said:


> keep coping you utter faggot
> 
> brown pheno is the lowest smv everywhere
> 
> ...


Indians here unironically believe they’d mog guys like you after looksmaxing


----------



## astatine (Feb 25, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Indians here unironically believe they’d mog guys like you after looksmaxing


I’m not even narcy but I don’t like to cope

glad niggas like u are high iq 

pheno is so important I’d rope tmrw if I woke up with curry skin no disrespect but sexy blue eyed white girls never go for curries


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> What is this knowledge? iirc maesthetic masc bone moggers with ideal soft features and indicators of health and youth -> universal signs of attractiveness have the highest appeal tbh


@ForeverRecession 
@looksmaxxer234 
@jahsuuu 
Ethnic men can only have mass appeal if they have white passing features

Ethnics can’t afford to be classically goodlooking. Psl is cope for ethnic appeal. Other than fixing recession ethnic appeal is literally all about coloring. Just be above average features but god tier coloring is more true for ethnics than anyone else. When you’re a goodlooking place holder for people that are relegated as smelly turdskinned nerds, you’re still a goodlooking placeholder for a subzero smv pheno . Ofc a white htn mogs sal. It’s not up for debate.

Ethnics with the highest appeal to western women are all prettyboys with colored eyes (look at kareem from TikTok)

The caveat being that ethnic ascension is easier than anyone else’s. All they need to do is fraud colored eyes, have long curly hair and remove all ethnic features (bulbous nose tip, ears that stick out, dark circles etc)




Look how much this ethnic Latino fag ascends with just having pinned back ears.



psl is a white man past time. For ethnics smv is and will always be everything


----------



## Xangsane (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> filtermaxxed selfies and a white name like Alex or* med name like Lorenzo,* you’ll get different results, but that’s not the real salludon.
> 
> 
> Tagging from other thread @VicMackey @Pakicel











Anyway what ethnicity did you use for Salludon on Hinge?


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Feb 25, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> View attachment 1564292
> View attachment 1564293
> 
> 
> Anyway what ethnicity did you use for Salludon on Hinge?


Fucking Lorenzo I'm still caging at that


----------



## sub5inchcel (Feb 25, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Ethnic men can only have mass appeal if they have white passing features
> 
> Ethnics can’t afford to be classically goodlooking. Psl is cope for ethnic appeal. Other than fixing recession ethnic appeal is literally all about coloring. Just be above average features but god tier coloring is more true for ethnics than anyone else. When you’re a goodlooking place holder for people that are relegated as smelly turdskinned nerds, you’re still a goodlooking placeholder for a subzero smv pheno . Ofc a white htn mogs sal. It’s not up for debate.
> 
> ...


cope cope cope, hrithik mogs while looking ethnic


----------



## Xangsane (Feb 25, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> Fucking Lorenzo I'm still caging at that


I mean, my Pakistani friend named "Asim" did exactly that. He lightened the skin in his photos using photo editing. Changed the undertones too


----------



## sub5inchcel (Feb 25, 2022)

astatine said:


> I’m not even narcy but I don’t like to cope
> 
> glad niggas like u are high iq
> 
> pheno is so important I’d rope tmrw if I woke up with curry skin no disrespect but sexy blue eyed white girls never go for curries


ravi has white girl friend i have heard


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Feb 25, 2022)

sub5inchcel said:


> ravi has white girl friend i have heard


He does. She's a Becky. 35 yeard old though. These guys have some sort of vendetta against him jfl


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Feb 25, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> I mean, my Pakistani friend named "Asim" did exactly that. He lightened the skin in his photos using photo editing. Changed the undertones too


JFL was he successful? How did he do?

And I forget, what is your ethnic background again??


----------



## Xangsane (Feb 25, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> JFL was he successful? How did he do?
> 
> And I forget, what is your ethnic background again??


He did better actually! Loads more white girls liked his profile 

Lebanese and english/Irish/tiny bit of Central american


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Feb 25, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> He did better actually! Loads more white girls liked his profile
> 
> Lebanese and english/Irish/tiny bit of Central american


Oh so you're half Arab, half White. There was another Lebanese guy on Lookism called fadehaircut. Reminded me of his posts lmao

How well do you do? How tall are you?


----------



## Xangsane (Feb 25, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> Oh so you're half Arab, half White. There was another Lebanese guy on Lookism called fadehaircut. Reminded me of his posts lmao
> 
> How well do you do? How tall are you?


I am yes! 

Nope, I'm not fadehaircut. I was JudyFranLinda with a granny avi. 

I do well but I'm volcel. I have a body count of 1 as I don't like hookups. 5'10.


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Feb 25, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> I am yes!
> 
> Nope, I'm not fadehaircut. I was JudyFranLinda with a granny avi.
> 
> I do well but I'm volcel. I have a body count of 1 as I don't like hookups. 5'10.


yeah i knew u werent fade ahahaha.

You're that JudyFranLinda guy

JFL I remember that little soap opera of yours with your whore girlfriend being into rough shit

How did that end?


----------



## 5ft1 (Feb 25, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Cuz @Pakicel is funny
> 
> View attachment 1564204


Pakicel clubs in Dior headquarters with perfume models


----------



## David Rothschild (Feb 25, 2022)

Mu white muh ethnic muh med.

Meanwhile in reality you all are gentiles to us hebrews.

Rememmber even the worst of the hebrews is better than the best of the goyims.


----------



## loksr (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> Why would I cope? I’m not white
> I bet most of the people disagreeing with me on here are ethnics, they’re the ones coping because they can’t accept the truth about ethnic failo


Yeah that’s how I know you’re coping
You’re a self hating ethnic coping with race so you don’t have to accept that your face is ugly and it’s your real problem.

I knew you weren’t white from the start.


----------



## justinzayn (Feb 25, 2022)

salludon has a gracile indid phenotype,he doesnt look sterotypical pakistani ,he looks gangetic indian




@VicMackey @ForeverRecession
but he still mogs


----------



## Xangsane (Feb 25, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> yeah i knew u werent fade ahahaha.
> 
> You're that JudyFranLinda guy
> 
> ...


Yes I am 
I split up with her. She was a toxic human being.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Feb 26, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1564226
> 
> 
> *This fucking forum man. @Chadethnic101 @JamesHowlett *


Ppl are delusional here, majority who say these dumb claims don't even live in the west hahaha
Salludon would absolutely clean up UK if he stepped foot in here lol only failo would be curry accent depending how bad it is, but his looks would override tbh


----------



## JamesHowlett (Feb 26, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1564226
> 
> 
> *This fucking forum man. @Chadethnic101 @JamesHowlett *


You can easily tell which people go out and which people rot in their basement.


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Mar 5, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> I am yes!
> 
> Nope, I'm not fadehaircut. I was JudyFranLinda with a granny avi.
> 
> I do well but I'm volcel. I have a body count of 1 as I don't like hookups. 5'10.


wait u were judyfranlinda in lookism? wtf man, i am pajeetcel


----------



## Xangsane (Mar 5, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> wait u were judyfranlinda in lookism? wtf man, i am pajeetcel


I was yes. 
Nice to see you on here!


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Mar 5, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> I was yes.
> Nice to see you on here!


u fkin chad i remember u now. was it LARP when u said u got cold approached by some chick in a coffee shop?


----------



## Xangsane (Mar 5, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> u fkin chad i remember u now. was it LARP when u said u got cold approached by some chick in a coffee shop?


Thank you! 
Not a LARP at all!!


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Mar 5, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> Thank you!
> Not a LARP at all!!


why were you so normal in lookism but autistic af here kekekekekekekek, insane i didn't even realise you were judy. good seeing u


----------



## Xangsane (Mar 5, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> why were you so normal in lookism but autistic af here kekekekekekekek, insane i didn't even realise you were judy. good seeing u


Thank you 
In what way am I autistic here compared to lookism?


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Mar 5, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> Thank you
> In what way am I autistic here compared to lookism?


the tinder threads kek, they are obsessive as fuck. It's good autism tho


----------



## Xangsane (Mar 5, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> the tinder threads kek, they are obsessive as fuck. It's good autism tho


I like to give people a blackpill reality check jfl


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Mar 5, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> True, racepill is brutal but you overestimate online dating. @Salludon would get girls but not much more than a HTN white guy but irl he’d outslay 99% of men I can 100% guarantee this fact. Women on dating apps are far more racist then irl for some reason. Sal would also slay pajjeetas and ethnic brown women like Arab and turk and maybe some black girls on these apps.


Yes it always confuses me. Some sort of race thing, and also location theory. Switch to Norway,finland,poland, Hungary, Ukraine , anywhere Eastern Europe and russia and guarantee you the results will be exponentially better.


----------



## Lygodactylus (Apr 27, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Yes it always confuses me. Some sort of race thing, and also location theory. Switch to Norway,finland,poland, Hungary, Ukraine , anywhere Eastern Europe and russia and guarantee you the results will be exponentially better.


This. Have no idea why but russians swiped on me 10 times more than western girls.


----------



## TYRONELITEMOGGER (Apr 27, 2022)

delusional


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Apr 29, 2022)

jewcel said:


> This. Have no idea why but russians swiped on me 10 times more than western girls.


Russians love their Bolshevik Jewish masters


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 29, 2022)

You're fucken retard OP

He presents himself in a more traditional and conservative way because he lives in a country like that 

If he lived in the west he'd be wearing clothes in the same trend as every other young western person- hip hop stuff etc.. his accent would be western, peopl around him would be western.

I repeat, you are a fucken retard for putting it down to phenotype


----------



## Deleted member 19281 (May 19, 2022)

If you have that face,everything becomes a cope(jbw,height,frame…)


----------



## oldcelloser (May 19, 2022)

in b4 muh Soy-lludon and his 1000 surgeries and 1000 face app filters #cringe


----------



## Erik-Jón (May 19, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> This is racist


Partly true, women are racists


----------



## Erik-Jón (May 19, 2022)

@jahsuuu wait so mean I’m cucked by a death tier pheno brutal


----------



## Uglybrazilian (May 19, 2022)

I wonder how could someone believe this nigga didn't have any cosmetic procedure, there are some pictures in which his face is just obviously altered.


----------

